# Are These Plucked Feathers?



## Nicavera (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi! So I got a new budgie last week and named him "Buns". I think he's 3-4 weeks old now.

This evening when I was fixing his play area, I noticed 11 feathers on the floor. I've attached the pictures in this post.

Are these plucked feathers? I dont think it's molting, considering he's just a month old. Or are there cases where a budgie this young is already molting?

Thank you!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

3-4 weeks old is too young to be away from the parents, are you sure about the age, can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## Nicavera (Apr 2, 2021)

Cody said:


> 3-4 weeks old is too young to be away from the parents, are you sure about the age, can you post a picture of the bird?


Here he is. I might be wrong about the age. I got it from a breeder actually.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Could you please check with the breeder regarding the budgie's age?

Is this bird eating on its own?
What kind of food is all over the budgie's face feathers? 

You need to clean the food that is stuck around the beak off using warm water.
One should never allow food to build up on a budgie in that manner.
How large is the cage? Length, Width and Height.

The ladder, etc. need to have a through scrubbing using white vinegar.
Good Diet and Hygiene are critical to ensuring a budgies health and well-being.

Budgies generally have a first light molt at around 3 - 4 months old and another at 6 -7 months old. 
Have you seen the budgie pulling out the feathers?*


----------

